# foam body mannequin



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

foam body mannequin made with pvc and great stuff foam


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Very ingenious!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Excellent work!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Great idea and excellent carving skills too. How many cans did it require for this pic?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now you can build an army.....:jol:


----------



## 4nntt (Nov 28, 2006)

Cool, what did you use as a release agent?


----------



## TerrorGate (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, great job!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

thanks for the comments
matrixmom,2 small cans from walmart
4nntt, Vaseline
roxyblue, you have read my mind as usual......


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^NOOOOOOO! An ARMY in the works!!!!!

You've been busy Now I feel like a slacker.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How cool is this!!


----------

